# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Домашняя работа

## Александр 2

А что ежели сидеть дома,повторять много кругом джапы,заниматься другими видами служение за которые ты денег не получаешь но как бы заключил договор с Кришной что ОН позаботится о том чтобы поддержать жизнь моего тела (толко поддержать) ?
Причем я обязуюсь перед Кришной использовать это тело только для служения и ни как не для чувственного наслаждение.
Немого идти работать мирские работы неразобравшись в этом вопросе.
Есть ли примеры где вайшнавы так и живут ?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> А что ежели сидеть дома,повторять много кругом джапы,заниматься другими видами служение за которые ты денег не получаешь но как бы заключил договор с Кришной что ОН позаботится о том чтобы поддержать жизнь моего тела (толко поддержать) ?


Если у вас нет непосредственного духовного руководства, остается экспериментировать. Попробуйте. Я сам давно уже перешел на домашнюю работу.




> Есть ли примеры где вайшнавы так и живут ?


Я не сильно интересуюсь тем, кто как живет. Но принцип остается неизменным: если человек выполняет свою дхарму, артха ему гарантирована.

----------


## Александр 2

В Литве есть преданный-проповедник Дхананджая Пандит дас (Донатас его мирское имя),и он говорит в одном из своих записей в своем сайте "живая практика.лт (на литовском языке) что если преданный повторяет 64ри круга джапы каждый день и повторяет не так что "трали вали",а повторяет качественно как только может (ум успокаивается и слушает только маха-мантру).Если такой преданный вот так качественно повторяет,то вокруг него все очищается благодаря такому повторению маха-мантры на много много километров.
Раньше я думал-был уверен что вокруг очищается столько сколько доходит акустический звук маха-мантры преданного голос которым он произносит маха-мантру.
Вопрос такой:
Как это работает? Почему эта джапа повторяемая таким Преданным очищает вокруг Него много много километров пространство в котором находятся всякие живые существа?
Я бы спросил у этого проповедника но он занят своим служением и по электронной почте не очень то отвечает.Отвечает на своих лекциях по всей Литве в живую.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Духовная энергия тоньше материальной и потому она легко распространяется. Если даже радиация или магнетизм способны проходить сквозь стены и влиять на многие километры вокруг, то почему духовная энергия Кришны не может этого? Кришна - всемогущ и Его энергия тоже. Поэтому требуется только проводник такой энергии. Чем чище преданный в своем сердце, том больше через него проявляется духовная энергия.

----------


## Александр 2

> Чем чище преданный в своем сердце, том больше через него проявляется духовная энергия.


Спосибо (или спосибох.Странно,почему не говорят спосибох.) Вам,Враджендра Кумар прабху за разъяснение очень, очень духовно тонких вещей (сам бы не догадался).
Если позволете еще вопрос:
О каком сердце идет речь,о тонком теле или о дживе? Наверно сердце грубого тела тут не при чем (компрессор крови).

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Да, сердце - это расплывчатый термин, но дело в том, что в области физического сердца находится сама душа, что делает сердце не только компрессором крови, но и источником той силы, от которой работает компрессор. Также именно поэтому мы переживем эмоции тоже в области сердца.

----------


## Александр 2

> Спосибо (или спосибох.Странно,почему не говорят спосибох.) Вам,Враджендра Кумар прабху за разъяснение очень, очень духовно тонких вещей (сам бы не догадался).


Это не адресовано Вам,Прабху .Мне странно вообще почему люди не выражают свое это желание говоря спасибо, сказав,спосибох.

Тут интернет,и надо уметь написать так чтобы на втором конце тебя правильно поняли..
А то,что я написал,ктото или Вы могут подумать и так что почему именно Вам,Враджендра Кумар прабху,участники этого форума не пишут спосибох.
Я имел в виду вообще тех людей которые почему то в место спасибох,благодаря кого то за чтото произносят спасибо.

----------


## Александр 2

Хорошо,Джапа(домашняя работа).
Я ощущаю что я чего то не допонимаю.
Враджендра Кумар прабху,что Вы скажете на то что,если я,в место того что сам повторял бы 64ри круга,запустил бы запись Прабхупады где ОН повторяет ДЖАПУ?  Моему интеллекту да и уму кажется что так лучше.
Я же,когда звучало бы это запись Прабхупады,занимался бы другими видами служения.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Слушать запись Прабхупада - пркрасно, но это Шраванам. А нужен еще и киртанам, то есть, ваше повторение. Это ваше личное усилие.

----------


## Александр 2

Не дописал свой вопрос в целом смысле.

Когда Прабхупада повторял в живую и  теперь когда Прабхупады нет,то Его запись где Он повторяет Маха-мантру,это тоже самое Его повторение Маха-мантры по сравнению когда Он повторял Маха-мантру когда был на этой планете?
То есть,эта Его запись где Он повторяет Маха-мантру, также мощно очищает все вокруг на много много километров  по сравнению с тем повторением Маха-мантры когда Прабхупада повторял в живую?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Прабхупада просто призывал Кришну и Кришна все очищает. Личное присутствие добавляет влияние личной харизмы. Но даже когда человек лично не присутствует, через запись его влияние продолжает действовать.

----------


## Александр 2

> Кришна - всемогущ и Его энергия тоже. Поэтому требуется только проводник такой энергии. Чем чище преданный в своем сердце, том больше через него проявляется духовная энергия.


Мне непонятно вот еще что, Враджендра Кумар прабху:

Раньше, примерно двадцать лет назад, я повторял джапу а также и безчеток маха-мантру и очень много в уме повторял, но, в телесной концепции так как только такая реализация у меня только и была.
Теперь, я как джива наблюдаю как материальное тело которое дано мне-дживе повторяет джапу или маха-мантру без четок в слух или в уме. Я как джива только чувствую как работает материальное тело но благодаря здравому смыслу, почти не отождествляюсь с материальным телом.
Или надо наоборот, мне как дживе отождествлятся как можно больше с материальным телом когда тело повторяет джапу или без четок маха-мантру?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Смысл повторения джапы - понять, что я не тело, а вечный слуга Кришны. Это главное. Во всем остальном Господь Чайтанйа сказал в Шикшаштаке, что "нет строгих правил и предписаний" для повторения Святого Имени.

----------

